# قاموس الايات  +++ حرف  (ب )



## المقدس (30 أغسطس 2009)

*قاموس الايات  +++ حرف  (  أ  )*

1- انا هو الراعى الصالح والراعى الصالح يبذل نفسة عن الخراف  (  يو  10 : 11 )

  2- انا هو الالف ةالياء البداية والنهاية . يقول الرب : الكائن والذى كان والذى ياتى القادر على كل  شىء .( رؤ 1: 8 ) .

  3- انا هو الباب ان دخل بى احد فيخلص ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى  ( يو 10 : 9 )


----------



## المقدس (30 أغسطس 2009)

1- بل ليكن كلا مكم نعم نعم لا لا وما زاد على ذلك فهو من الشرير ( متى 5 : 37 )  

     2- بل نظير القدوس الذى دعاكم كونوا انتم ايضا قدسين فى كل سيرة ( 1 بطرس 1 : 15 )

     3- بركة الرب هى تغنى ولا يزيد معها تعبا ( امثال 10 :022 )


----------



## المقدس (30 أغسطس 2009)

*قاموس الايات +++ حرف (  ت  )*

1 - تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم  ( متى 11 : 28 )     

   2-تعشيرا تعشر كل محصول زرعك والذى يخرج من الحقل سنة بسنة  ( تثنية 14 : 22  

  )3-تعبت فى تنهدى اعوم فى كل ليلة سريرى بدموعى اذوب فراشى (مز 6 : 6 ) .


----------



## المقدس (30 أغسطس 2009)

*قاموس الايات +++ حرف ( ث )*

1- ثم الشهوة اذا حبلت تلد خطية والخطية اذا كملت تنتج موتا ( يعقوب    1 : 15 )


2-ثمر الصديق شجرة حياة ورابح النفوس حكيم ( امثال 11 : 30 )

 3-ثم كلمهم يسوع قائلا انا هو نور العالم . من يتبعنى فلا يمشى فى الظلمة بل يكون لة نور العالم ( يو 8 : 12 )


----------



## المقدس (30 أغسطس 2009)

*قاموس الايات +++ ( ج )*

1- جعلت الرب امامى فى كل حين لانة عن يمينى فلا اتزعزع ( مز 16 :8 ) .

      2-جسد واحد وروح واحد كما دعيتم ايضا فى رجاء دعوتكم الواحد . رب واحد ايمان واحد معمودية واحدة ( افسس 4 : 4-5  )

     3-جاهد جهاد الايمان الحسن . وامسك بالحياة الابدية التى اليها دعيت ( تيموثاوس 6 : 12 )


----------



## المقدس (30 أغسطس 2009)

*قاموس الايات +++  حرف ( ح )*

1- حينئذ يضىء الابار كالسمس فى ملكوت ابيهم من لة اذنان للسمع فليسمع ( متى 13 : 43 )

    2- حينئذ تدعو فيجيب الرب . تستغيث فيقول هانذا ( اشعياء 58 : 9 )

    3-حد عن الشر واصنع الخير . اطلب السلامة واسع وراءها ( مز 34 : 14 )


----------



## فادية (31 أغسطس 2009)

*الاخ   المقدس  انا  امبارح  نبهتك  انو  مش  مسموح  للعضو  الواحد  ان  هو  ينزل  اكثر  من  موضوعين  في  القسم  الواحد لقيتك  النهاردة منزل  6  مواضيع *
*مرة  اخرى  اطلب  منك  الالتزام  بقوانين  القسم *​


----------



## المقدس (31 أغسطس 2009)

*قاموس الايات +++ ( حرف خ )*

1- خبات كىمك فى قلبى لكى لا اخطىء اليك (مز 119 : 71-72 ) .

    2-خاضعين بعضكم لبعض فى خوف اللة ( افسس 5 :21 ) . 

    3-خمرا ومسكرا لا تشرب انت وبنوك معك عند دخولك الى خيمة الاجتماع لكى لا تموتوا ( لاويين 10 : 9 )


----------



## المقدس (31 أغسطس 2009)

*قاموس الايات +++ حرف ( د )*

1- دعوتك . خلصنى . فاحفظ شهاداتك ( مز 119 :146 ) .

    2- دور الى دور يسبح اعمالك  وبجبروتك يخبرون ( مز 145 : 4 ) . 

    3-دربنى فى سبيل وصاياك لانى بة سررت ( مز 119 : 35 )


----------



## المقدس (31 أغسطس 2009)

*قاموس الايات +++ حرف (  ذ  )*

1- ذوقوا وانظروا ما اطيب الرب . طوبى للرجل المتوكل علية . ( مز 34 : 8 ) .

    2- ذبيحة الاشرار مكرهة الرب وصلوة المستقيمين مرضاتة ( امثال 15 : 8 * . 

     3- ذكرت فى الليل اسمك يا رب . وحفظت شريعتك ( مز 119 : 55 )


----------



## المقدس (31 أغسطس 2009)

*قاموس الايات +++ حرف ( ر )*

1- راس الحكمة  مخافة الرب فطنة جيدة لكل غامليها تسبيحة قائم الى الابد ( مز 111 : 10 )

    2- رجل ذو رايين هو متقلقل فى جميع طرقة ( يعقوب 1 : 8 ) 


    3- لاكبتاى ضعفنا من الصوم ونفسى تغيرت من اكل الزيت (مز 109 : 24 )


----------



## المقدس (31 أغسطس 2009)

*قاموس الايات +++ حرف ( ز )*

1- زاغوا سريعا عن الطريق الذى اوصيتهم بة . ( خر 32 :8 ) . 

   2- زينة الانسان معرفتة والفقير خير من الكذوب . ( امثال 19 : 22 ) . 

   3-زوجها معروف فى الابواب  حين يجلس بين مشليخ الارض . ( امثال 21 :22 )


----------

